# BMW Mini R53 EV conversion



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

petebarchetta said:


> (mini 6, prius 5)


Correction: Prius 1


----------



## petebarchetta (May 15, 2014)

Hi thanks for that, 
i realised after the post.....
in essence i think it could work as all Prius EV parts should come over together (batts, transaxle, invertors / convertors etc (seeing a youtube vid of a prius EV bits nailed to a wall as he goes through the , the only issues i forsee is the interaction with the car body computers, and also when it hits top speed to instigate the ICE ECU to bring that online.
I'd love to have the option of firing up the ICE when required, but the beauty of using the prius EV "full electric" mode when required.


----------



## petebarchetta (May 15, 2014)

to test my theory, or shoot it down at the least. What is the dimension for the prius transaxle from gearbox mounting face to the other end. I've measured up my project car and looking to see if a prius box will swap out for the BMW getrag box. also looking to understand what the Prius manual boxes had in terms of gear selection?
The auto boxes i'm not fond of and plus there is more to go wrong.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

petebarchetta said:


> also looking to understand what the Prius manual boxes had in terms of gear selection?


The Prius uses the Synergy Drive system and does not have selectable gears. It is not a transmission in the classical definition. It is a multiport epicycloidal power split device.


----------



## petebarchetta (May 15, 2014)

Fair point, as I understand its a single speed. At what speed (output drive) is the motor at its maximum RPM? As with some ev conversions the manual box is kept and set in say 3rd gear to give the car an original top speed. But as most Prius only do 40mph approx in "full EV" mode it then falls back onto the petrol ICE to feed the battery pack and motor. I've seen the coupler mod which combined mg1&2 together to turn it into a motor instead its original setup. In further thought I'm happy to ditch the manual box to run the Prius auto, but does the Prius box have its own computer for the box to interface with the road speed etc for regen braking etc.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

petebarchetta said:


> At what speed (output drive) is the motor at its maximum RPM?


MG2 is geared directly to the drive wheels, so it is at maximum RPM when the vehicle is at maximum speed. For the speeds of the other MG and engine, you can find histograms showing that somewhere on the web. I've seen a few of them.


----------



## petebarchetta (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for answering that query. So in essence the Prius transaxle could work seperately from the ICE if not "in gear" driving the driven wheels solely on its own or behaving as a pseudo auto box in "fossil" mode.
Sorry for all the questions, I'm torn between keeping the mini block and going as Prius or gaining an extra shell and effectively fitting the Prius transaxle and it's associated controllers to run in full EV mode 100% of the time. Obviously the latter requires a Prius donor car and then understanding just how much can be removed without effectively stopping the EV element from functioning. I know some of the guys on here have managed to get the Prius heart running albeit "Heath Robinson" style without the Toyota controllers


----------

